# For the upcoming Christmas holiday



## Spotlite (Dec 19, 2021)

Wishing you and your family a happy, safe and Merry Christmas!!! A little early but my family starts early. My Grandboys (one is 20 months, one is 14 months) got into the presents the other night and tore into a few lol. 

My wife went back yesterday and got them more gifts to wrap. And, they think I spoil them!


----------



## bullethead (Dec 20, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> Wishing you and your family a happy, safe and Merry Christmas!!! A little early but my family starts early. My Grandboys (one is 20 months, one is 14 months) got into the presents the other night and tore into a few lol.
> 
> My wife went back yesterday and got them more gifts to wrap. And, they think I spoil them!


Merry Christmas to you & yours and also to all.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 20, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> Wishing you and your family a happy, safe and Merry Christmas!!! A little early but my family starts early. My Grandboys (one is 20 months, one is 14 months) got into the presents the other night and tore into a few lol.
> 
> My wife went back yesterday and got them more gifts to wrap. And, they think I spoil them!


Merry Christmas to you and your family!
And you got some smart Grandboys - tear into some gifts now and get even more!


----------

